

JSpec: JavaScript Testing Framework - spahl
http://visionmedia.github.com/jspec/

======
Plugawy
I've been using evidence.js so far, but this looks much better organized (and
can be more easily integrated with other environments)

------
snitko
I think this is absolutely awesome. It has all the beauty of rspec and it's
javascript.

